# Life-long IBS sufferer, new treatment



## ladydi_12 (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey all-My name is Diana and I just joined the community. I'm 18 years old, a senior in high school, and life-long IBS sufferer. We recently moved overseas with the military and I've noticed my symptoms have increased in frequency. Over the past 4 or 5 years, I've grown accustomed to popping pepto like candy, but have recently discovered that Immodium D/Anti-gas works well, but makes me nauseous. I went to see the doctor about it a few wks ago (not my first visit, undoubtly not my last either) and was prescribed Colofac. I've been taking it for the past week and haven't really noticed a difference yet, but I'm still keeping up with it. I think it's too early to tell. My question is this: has anyone else tried Colofac and had any success? Please email me, thanks!muzikgoober12###yahoo.com


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Well..I gave it a go for about 3 months It didn't do a thing! It's meant to stop your bowels from spasming and therefore giving you D. But I'm not convinced.I think Sparkle's (on the board) tried it as well and described it as "wank" so there you go!







Give it a go though - it might work for you!oooh and welcome to the board







where did you move to??


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes, Colofac is wank- its like a standard drug they give to everyone who goes to the docs with IBS in the UK.Where abouts in the UK are you based right now?Nikki


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

colofac = wank.*hehe* sorry honey, but it was as useful as taking air-filled capsules x


----------



## ladydi_12 (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks for replying!Yes, Colofac doesn't seem to have any effect whatsoever. I switched to an Aloe Vera based "natural/herbal" pill that I bought over the counter. It's supposed to aid in digestion? Oh, and we're stationed at Menwith Hill, UK ... it's about 4 hours north of London (on a good day). Has anyone had any success with ANY kind of medication, primarily for IBS-D patients?


----------



## spin54 (Feb 11, 2004)

I had D for about 3 months straight and then i started taking fiber and calcium. I haven't had D for about 3 weeks now. It has been pretty solid. I have also only been eating rice and ensure. Today I did applesauce, rice chex and soymilk. seems to be ok. Here is my current drugs.Ambien (sleep)Neurontin (pain, depression)Welbutrin XL (depression)Fiber Supplement (Renew Life - FiberSMART caps)Calcium, magnesium, & zinc Supplement (Kirkland (costco brand))I believe the fiber and especially the calcium hsa really helped with my D.Scott


----------



## rgyankees23 (Mar 1, 2004)

I have IBS but the drugs my doc don't seem to work. He gave me a blue pill. I forget the name of it! But the pain in my stomach is pretty constant now! I totally lost my appettitte! My stomach just hurts!Any ideas, suggestions?


----------



## ladydi_12 (Feb 7, 2004)

I know what you're going through rgyankees23. I seem to always have some discomfort during any given point in the day. I have yet to see the benefits of the drugs prescribed to me by varies doctors as well. I don't really have any suggestions.. if I did, I could probably help myself! I would say possibly to change your diet? Are you IBS-C or IBS-D? I found that going on the Atkins diet (limiting your intake of carbs) has been the best relief for my symptoms, which leads me to believe that I have a food allergy.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Possibly not a food allergy, but an intolerance. A lot of people have problems with wheat. Im not convinced the Atkins diet is safe- its so much meat and fat, which can cause problems for many IBS peeps.By all means limit your carbs, but be careful with your fat intake. Some fat is essential, but too much can be bad for you.Nikki


----------

